# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Ασθένεια σε κότα

## andreas142

Γειά σας μπορεί κάποιος να μου πεί τι ασθένεια έχει αυτή η κότα και έχει στραβώσει το ράμφος της? (φαντάζομαι όχι εγκεφαλικο πλάκα κάνω)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## xXx

ποιανού κοτέτσι είναι αυτό?με τις αναποδογυρισμένες καρέκλες μέσα και τα πεταμένα αντικείμενα ανάμεσα στα ζώα??

----------


## xXx

έχω διαβάσε πολλά...κληρονομικοί λόγοι - γεννετικό υλικό, ασθένεια στο συκώτι, κακή διατροφή, ίσως και αποτέλεσμα αιμομειξίας

----------


## andreas142

σ' ευχαριστώ φίλε μου γι ' αυτην σου την πληροφορία!

----------


## xXx

δικό σου είναι το κοτέτσι αυτό??

----------


## andreas142

οχί μίας γιαγιάς που μένει κοντά μου

----------


## andreascrete

> οχί μίας γιαγιάς που μένει κοντά μου


μιάς γιαγιάς κοντάς σου? πόσα μέτρα κοντά σου δηλαδή??? ....συνονόματε θα έρθω να δώ αν περπατάς με μπαστούνι!!! :Happy0196:  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## andreas142

της κυρά σοφίας είναι

----------


## xXx

χαχαχαχα δώσε χαιρετήματα

----------


## andreas142

οκ!!!!!!!!!

----------

